# FEATURE REQUEST: User Defined Pause Buffer



## Bogney (Jul 11, 2003)

The 2 hour buffer is nice but I have never found it that useful. I would rather have the extra hour or more of record time, that I assume would be available, if the pause buffer were shortened. Your opinion?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I disagree - I've used the 2 hour pause buffer several times.


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

Perhaps a setting that allows one to choose the size of their buffer? 30 mins, an hour, two hours? I can see using a two hour one.


----------



## srrobinson2 (Sep 16, 2003)

Bogney said:


> The 2 hour buffer is nice but I have never found it that useful. I would rather have the extra hour or more of record time, that I assume would be available, if the pause buffer were shortened. Your opinion?


I like the two hour buffer. Does anyone know if the two hour recording limit is still there? my Super Bowl recording only kept the last 2 hours. It appeared that the two hour buffer may have some connection to keepting only the last two hours of a show.

Since my 921 is on its way to Co. to have the Blue Lines removed, I can't test this...


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

I have occasionally used my 7200's "unlimited" buffer to an extent of greater than two hours. I had a repeat timer set to switch to (not record) an 8-9 pm program. Staying out unexpectedly late with a friend, I arrived home after 11 pm. I just "rewound" back to the start of the program and watched it 3 hours late.

It just depends on how you choose use your machine. Of all the wonderful features of a DVR, I use "pause" the most. The one I use next are the timers.


----------



## alipka (Dec 11, 2003)

I also have used the 7200's unlimited buffer frequently.

Is the 921's pause buffer really limited to 2 hours? I thought that was only the HD pause buffer. I just assumed that SD material could be paused indefinitely, within constraints of available disk space, like the 7200.

That really is the way to go. I like to pause sporting events and watch them later. This works better than recording them, because you don't have to worry about them running overtime, etc.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I wish I had more than a 2 hour pause buffer. The reason why they limit the pause buffer is so that you will not erase your recordings, although I wish they would just allow you to use up the remainder of the hard drive space that is available.


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

I like the 2 hour pause button buffer. Adding an extra hour to the storage partition is not worth it for me. 

The one thing I am not sure about is how the 2 hour pause buffer will play out with DTCP license agreement. The section in the license agreement clearly states that the maximum pause buffer may be 90 minutes for any program that has copy none flags added. So far there are no flags but when they are inserted we may see the 3 hour buffer get reduced to 90 minutes as required in that license for content protection.


----------



## jpoklop (Jan 20, 2004)

Capmeister said:


> Perhaps a setting that allows one to choose the size of their buffer? 30 mins, an hour, two hours? I can see using a two hour one.


Other than the inevitable bugs which would be created, I like the idea of having a choice of how much disk space to allocate to the buffer. I have found with my 501, I rarely need more than half an hour. If I could reclaim an extra 1.5 hours for timer based recording, I would prefer having a shorter buffer. The user should be able to set the buffer based on his/her viewing habits.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Changing this thread title to a Feature Request, as that's what it has become.


----------



## bytre (Sep 10, 2003)

I also use the "unlimited" buffer on my 7100 / 7200. I'd like the 921 to use most/all of its current unused space as a buffer - the more free space you have, the more buffer you have - but if you fill your drive up with recorded programs, switch to a short buffer instead of deleting programs.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I wish there would be a receiver that has all the advantages that the 7100/7200 does along with what the 5XX/721/921 do. I like the search what is only on one channel all the shows on it, the unlimited buffer, among other things.


----------

